# Peanut's sick - the ongoing saga



## m.e. (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm bringing her to the vets shortly.

Came home from running errands and found her unsteadily wedged between her food dish and the edge of the pen. Her eyes are moving back and forth rhythmically. She's wobbly and unsteady. Looks like it may be some kind of seizure, but I'm not sure...Rex is laying near her.

When we were doing her ear drops this morning, she fought her way out of my brothers hands and took a flying leap into the pen. She landed on her feet as far as I could tell. I checked her over (and over) thoroughly for any injuries and couldn't find anything. This isn't the first time she's done this, so we were careful and didn't have her far from the floor, but still...did she hit her head at all? I'm a mess just thinking about it.

I'm really scared this time :cry2


----------



## naturestee (Jun 12, 2006)

These symptoms do tend to go along with head tilt. Maybe your vet should treat her for E. cuniculi too, just in case? But it could be caused by the ear infection.

I hope she's okay. Let us know how it goes at the vet's!

:hug:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear this. I don't have any advice but I wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and Peanut. :hug1


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Poor Peanut! I'm sending good wishes her way! Keep us updated.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh nooo! Poor Peanut!! Poor Emily!!! 

Stay calm, you don't want to stress the poor little girl out even more. 

Hopefully it's just the natural progression of the infection and it will clear up as the meds do their thing.

Let us know!! 

ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 12, 2006)

poor peanut! ill be thinking of you and peanut!!:hug:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 12, 2006)

Sending good vibes to Peanut!
:clover::clover::clover:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought that if an ear infection became fairly bad that it does cause unsteadiness, dizziness, eye rolling etc. and can be very upsetting to both the bunny and owner. As far as I know it is treatable with antibiotics and it is real "head tilt" I think that some people pad the bunnies area (or support her with towels rolled on each side of her) as she is probably very dizzy.Some bunnies need to be syringe fed as they are too dizzy to eat. As far as I know they can recover. Please let us know what your vet says and hang in there. I had an article on head tilt that I just sent to someone..it is under Peteducation.com..... head tilt(wry neck, torticollis)


----------



## m.e. (Jun 12, 2006)

I've barely sat still for more than five minutes today, but before I collapse into bed I wanted to update people on Peanut's condition:

Peanut has a vestibular disorder, with unsteadiness, rolling, and nystagmus ("rapid involuntary rhythmic eye movement", courtesy of Wikipedia). The vestibular issues can be caused by a number of things, but in this case the vet is fairly confident that it's due to her inner ear infection. In addition to the antibiotic ear drops, she's taking an oral antibiotic (Orbifloxacin, watermelon-flavored) and a pain med/anti-inflammatory (Metacam). He did offer to test for pasteurella and E. cuniculi, but with three animals sick at the moment, I opted just to treat the symptoms for now and will perhaps do the test later (when my bank account is more obliging).

It was heartwrenching to watch her flail around on the exam room floor. Dr. G is a wonderful vet and was so gentle with her (he even gave nose rubs to Rex). When we got home, I was able to syringe feed her some banana baby food along with her Metacam. That was around 6 pm; at 9:30, I syringe fed her a more substantial meal of pellet slurry, bananas, and pumpkin, and gave her the antibiotics. She started to perk up after a few mouthfuls, and even cleaned her face as I cradled her in a towel (mommy's a bit messy with the syringe).

At the moment she's sleeping nose-to-nose with her faithful companion. Rex has positively doted on Peanut, licking her face and even cleaning her butt and feet. After eating and taking her medicine tonight, she seems to be a little more steady on her feet. But just to be safe, the floor of the pen is covered in grass mats and anything that she could hurt herself on has been removed.

I wish I could respond to everyone personally, so here's a general "Thank You" for the prayers and vibes. I appreciate it more than I can express.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 13, 2006)

Peanut has been in my thoughts and I'm praying for a speeding recovery for herand some rest for you! The stress of worrying over a sick animal can be absolutely exhausting.



Pam


----------



## Greta (Jun 13, 2006)

Aw, poor lil' sweetie! give her some treats (when she can handle them) and a nice big nose rub for me! 

Gretaray: and the Bun Boyz :brownbunny :bunny5


----------



## cheryl (Jun 13, 2006)

aww peanut has her"boy" by her side:inlove:,i will be keeping little peanut in my thoughts and all my buns are sending their sweet little bunnylove and get well wishes



cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 13, 2006)

It sounds like you have a very knowlegeable vet..I hope that it desn't take long before she's back to normal.ray:ray:ray:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 13, 2006)

prayers for you and peanut! and a big hug for rex for being such a good companion:hug: You will be in my thoughts and prayers:clover:


----------



## Eve (Jun 13, 2006)

Aww poor Peanut, I wish her a speedy recovery.It sounds like she is gettingplenty of loveand attention from both you and Rex, I'm sure its making the poor little sweetie feel better. 

Both you and Peanut are in my thoughts :kiss:


----------



## adamjai (Jun 13, 2006)

She's so lucky to have you and Rex! Hoping she'll feel better soon!:kiss:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 13, 2006)

How is she doing today? Any changes?:sickbunny:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Poor m.e.! And poor Peanut!!!

Hope all goes well from here on in...:hug:

Rose


----------



## naturestee (Jun 13, 2006)

Any improvement today? Rex is such a sweetheart to help her clean herself!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 13, 2006)

She's doing fairly well this morning. I fed her breakfast a little while ago, and now she's back in her cage...in fact, I just looked over, and she was leaning rather heavily on Rex for support. He's been a real champ through all of this. 

She still can't walk, or feed herself, or make it to the litterbox. She does try to wash her face, which doesn't work very well. But Peanut's too headstrong to let something like this get her down. Rex and I have a tag-team system: I feed, he cleans.

Here are some photos of Peanut this morning:

[align=center]* Rex cleaning her bottom*
[/align] 
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]* Sprawled out*
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]* (excuse my toes, and the messy bedroom :lookaround)*
[/align] 
[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 13, 2006)

She looks good! I can't tell by the last picture if her head is in a slight tilt?? I don't think that she would be doing the "big long flop" if she was uncomfortable. Its sweet that Rex is so good to her..it kind of makes me sentimental to see bunny devotion.Hope all continues better. I know recovery can be lenghty..hopefully hers won't be.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 13, 2006)

Rex really is a Prince Charming, isn't he? I'm sure Peanut will get better with both of you to help her!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, it's been a blessing to have Rex by her side. I honestly don't think she'd be doing as well if she didn't have his constant company.

Overall, I am amazed by Peanut's determination. She is trying so hard to hop around, and she's doing a pretty good job of it. Once she figured out that she couldn't use both paws at once to wash her face, she brings her face down to her paws and wipes it that way. She actually made it into the litterbox to go pee. It's so hard for her, but she's really working at it.

*happy tears*


----------



## naturestee (Jun 13, 2006)

Have you seen this article? It's meant for rabbits that are doing worse than Peanut, but it might help you adjust the cage setup to help her.

http://www.mohrskc.org/hrswebpg19.html


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2006)

OH m.e., just when I thought she was on the mend (in your previous post) then she has another bad turn. She is such a little fighter, and with you and Rex slaving away for her, she can only get better. 

I will be keeping all 3 of you in my prayers.

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jun 13, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> http://www.mohrskc.org/hrswebpg19.html


 
Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 13, 2006)

m.e., I'm just seeing this. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

It brings tears to my eyes to see how devoted Rex is!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 13, 2006)

Rex is such a good little bunny, helping Peanut out!


----------



## Greta (Jun 13, 2006)

Rex should get a medal or something for "best bunny assistance"!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 13, 2006)

I second that nomination


----------



## m.e. (Jun 13, 2006)

hehe, I'll let Rex know so he can start preparing his acceptance speech 

I must say I have a new-found respect to those who care for disabled buns on a daily basis. It's been a little surreal to suddenly be the mom of a special needs bunny, though her condition does have the hope of improvement.

Peanut is still unsteady and wobbly on her feet. She shows no interest in eating or drinking on her own; Dr. G said in addition to the coordination issues, the vertigo may cause some stomach upset. So we're hand-feeding Peanut now, a mixture of canned pumpkin, ground pellets, banana baby food, and lots of water. She's not crazy about the idea, but she tolerates it, and she's consuming enough to keep her peeing and pooping. She takes her meds like candy, which has been a real blessing. The ear drops are a bit more difficult: she wants to shake her head, but that makes her whole world spin. So mommy rubs her ears instead.

The worst part is having to put her back in her pen afterwards. She does great when we hold her, feed her, and of course, totally love on her. And she does great once she's settled in the pen. But the transition is difficult, and she tends to get very off-balance and disoriented. She's scared Rex a few times. It's almost as hard for me just to watch Peanut struggle as it is for her. Lots of nose rubs, lots of "I love you, I know you're scared, it's okay..." I just want my baby to feel better.

The rabbits are settled in now, and this exhausted bunny-kitty-mousey mom is going to sleep. Peanut sends love to all those who have been thinking about her, and offering their prayers and vibes.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 14, 2006)

ray:For both you and Peanut.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2006)

How's our girl doing today?

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jun 14, 2006)

Pretty good.

She actually stood up and looked at the food dish today while Rex was eating. Of course, she made no motion to eat herself, but her interest was a good sign. 

Major poopy butt, though. Whew! Apparently, Rex has his limits. That took awhile to clean this morning, and I don't think Peanut was very happy about it. If it keeps up she _may_ need to have her bottom shaved because it gets very easily matted.

She's still shaky and unsteady, but she is sitting up on her own. Definite improvement :bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 14, 2006)

Peanut ate on her own! :happydance

She wobbled all the way over to the litterbox, grabbed a couple pieces of hay, and wobbled all the way back to her corner of the pen, where she proceeded to eat the hay! Okay, so it was only one piece, and she flopped down afterwards, but it's *huge* progress for her :bunnydance:







p.s. changed the thread title


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 14, 2006)

If she's improving at all that's the important thing. It sounds like she is


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 14, 2006)

YAY!! So glad she made the effort to eat, GO PEANUT!!

I'm keeping you guys in my prayers, give Peanut and Rex a big nose rub for me!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 14, 2006)

:highfive:

That's great news.


----------



## adamjai (Jun 14, 2006)

Yay Peanut!!!!:colors:


----------



## JimD (Jun 14, 2006)

Sending prayers and good thoughts !!!!!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 15, 2006)

YAY!!! WTG Peanut. M.e., you are being such a good Bunny mommy. Prayers and good thoughts continuing 

Jan


----------



## Lis (Jun 15, 2006)

:colors::bunnydance::elephant:hope she keeps it up sounds like she doing well


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2006)

aww look at this beautiful girl,she is just the sweetest and just look at her sweet little face,i feel like i just wanna cuddle her,it's good to hear that she is trying her hardest to get better,but i just cannot stop thinking about her,i so totally wish her a full recovery so she can get back to lovin her little devoted guy

me and the buns are sending all our love,and let me tell you...that is a lot of lovin between us







cheryl


----------



## m.e. (Jun 15, 2006)

Peanut was really resisting me at breakfast time today. She'd just sit there and hold mouthfuls of food without eating them or spitting them out. I figured she was just being stubborn, but then I heard her tummy gurgle.

 She had gas:headsmack

 So I gave her a few drops of Infants' Mylicon, and she felt much better after that. She even expressed her gratitude by thumping at me as soon as I put her down. That's my Diva


----------



## naturestee (Jun 15, 2006)

That's right, Peanut! You tell her!

You go girl!:thumbup


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 15, 2006)

Glad she is on the mend. Devon, Amber, and I are sending good vibes to Peanut for a full recovery!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 16, 2006)

I woke up this morning to see Peanut sitting in the litterbox - a very welcome sign of the return to normality.

Of course moments later I was fending off two five pound furmonsters intent on stealing my rice cake and peanut butter. Peanut leapt from the litterbox, landed in the food dish (a large platter, to accomodate her coordination issues), and did a kind of half-slide with her back end. I asked her if she had been watching _Risky Business_ again. She grunted, and proceeded to lick my fingers until I caved in and gave them each a piece. 

While Peanut does struggle with balance and coordination, she hasn't lost any of her attitude. 

She even managed to play a little keep away from Rex, who finished his piece and went after hers. I finally gave him another bit of rice cake just so he'd give the poor girl a chance to chew her food. Silly bunnies.


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 16, 2006)

Good to hear that she has her attitude back:colors:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 16, 2006)

She's improving a lot!:elephant:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 16, 2006)

Great news! I bet you're relieved at all these improvements!!

Good job Peanut!! :great:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww what a girl peanut is,it's good to hear she is doing so much better,i hope things will just keep on improving from here,i just cannot stand to hear of a sick little bunny out there,but you are a wonderful bunny mum,and Peanut was in safe comforting hands



cheryl


----------



## m.e. (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm a little frustrated with Peanut tonight, and it's not really her fault. We're both sick and cranky and don't really want to deal with each other 

She's really starting to refuse the hand-feedings, and yet she's barely eating enough on her own to sustain a healthy digestive system. Her poops are _really_ small :?

But I just don't know what to do.

I had to cut out the banana because it was giving her gas and causing messy poops (Peanut doesn't handle fresh food well at all). But without the banana, it's not tasty enough for the Diva and she just holds the food in her cheeks. I know it's not gas, I've been treating her for that. And I know it's not lack of appetite because she practically mauled me to get that rice cake this morning.

Oh, I tried to give her more rice cake with some pumpkin on it. No good.

The girl's just picky.

So I'm not really sure what to do, and I hate making her eat, but she needs to get something in her system.

Like I said, we're just two sick and cranky girls. *sigh*

**eta*

Some words from a sage bunny owner reminded me that I need to **spend more time with Peanut not doing caretaking stuff, but just being with her. I haven't felt well, so the past couple days have been strictly business. That's not fair to her. She's the one who suddenly can't take care of herself, and I know that has to be frustrating. She's taking control of the one thing she has some control over: whether or not she'll eat the food. 

Of course, she has to eat it. But there will be some extra TLC alongside it tonight.*


----------



## naturestee (Jun 17, 2006)

:hug2

I hope she starts improving more soon. It sounds like this is really hard on both of you.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope both of you feel better soon!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 17, 2006)

How's everybody (and everybunny) today? Hope all is well. ray:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 17, 2006)

She's doing good. Seems like we may have hit a plateau in the recovery process. Over these past fews days her coordination has neither improved nor worsened. She's still pooping and peeing (and making it to the litterbox ) 

As I said, she's eating hay and some pellets, but still needs to be fed. We've condensed the feedings down to one sizeable meal in the evening, which seems to work best. Pumpkin and pellet slurry *mmm*


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 19, 2006)

Good to hear. Come on Peanut, you can do it!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 19, 2006)

How's she doing today? Still stable?


----------



## m.e. (Jun 19, 2006)

Stable, yes. Still uncoordinated. Still stumbling around the cage, listing slightly to the right. Still not eating pellets :banghead

Peanut has been lounging in the litterbox all morning, munching a few pieces of hay here and there, but as far as I can tell she's still barely eating. It is h-o-t *HOT* here today, and while my bedroom is cool, I know that it's contributing to the rabbits' current laziness :zzzzz

I mixed up a "Bunny Power Shake" from a recipe on LL and gave her some of that last night. She hasn't lost any weight, at least not a significant amount :huh And she's still pooping. So maybe she's eating a lot more hay than I'm accounting for :dunno But since she's not eating pellets, the hand feedings continue...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard that it can take a long time to come out of head tilt. It sounds like she is doing OK but it may be awhile until she comes back to normal. It is probably a lot harder on you right now than her as you have to anticipate her every need. It is sooooo...hard to be a bunny nurse:sickbunny:Try to take care of yourself too (I know that's easier to say than do) but you need to stay OK for both her and yourself.ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 19, 2006)

Peanut's such a cutie and with such an attitude i know she'll get better!

Lots of prayers!

Ellie


----------



## m.e. (Jun 20, 2006)

I really should be sleeping, but I realize that people probably want an update on Peanut. 

It's been a stressful week here (well, more like a stressful _month_) and I'm being stretched pretty thin. Adding a sick rabbit only strains things further. By the end of the day I'm more than ready to fall into bed, only I sleep in a loft, and it's more a climb-up-the-ladder-crawl-towards-the-pillow kind of motion.

 As I mentioned yesterday, Peanut has hit a recovery plateau. No better, no worse. She is still very shaky and uncoordinated. Her head does not tilt, but she does tend to list, and sometimes roll, towards her right side. Her balance is quite easily thrown off, so all feeding, cleaning, and medicating is done inside their pen. Luckily the poopy butt issues disappeared after we cut out the bananas. But feeding time usually means a messy face, and I wipe the dribbles up to prevent crustiness. She *hates* having her face wiped. I ask her if she'd rather have a five pound Mini Rex trying to lick the food off her dewlap. She just buries her head in her chest and tries to will the washcloth away.

 She is eating hay on a regular basis, which is good, both for her teeth and for her digestive system. The problem is that she's not eating enough, and so the hand feedings continue. She's drinking water on her own as well, something I'm thankful for in this hot weather. Peanut did try to eat dinner alongside Rex tonight, consuming less than a handful of pellets. Rex tried to share in her dinner as well, and didn't understand why mommy kept shooing him away from the lovely bowl full of mushy food.

 I understand that recovery takes time, and given how incapacitated she was a week ago, I'm truly amazed at her progress. But I sense that Peanut is frustrated with the current state of things. Every time she attempts to do something that requires a modicum of coordination, something she's done all her life, and suddenly she can't - well, you can practically feel the discontented vibes. Tonight I watched her struggle to spread out a pile of hay in the litterbox, in order to have a soft place to rest. She took both front paws and pulled the hay towards her, only to topple over headfirst into the side of the box.

 But despite her difficulties, she continues to try. After righting herself, she went back to smoothing out the hay, and then settled down for a nap. Rex is a constant presence, always ready for comfort and kisses. I don't think Peanut would be doing this well if it wasn'tfor his companionship.

 They're snuggling, I'm exhausted, I think it's time for bed. G'night!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2006)

:kiss:

Hugs and kisses for both of you!


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 20, 2006)

It could be epilepsy or brain issues. Has she gotton into any thing poiseness, like chocolate or a toxic plant? If she has a convultion, gentaly put you hand over her eyes and try to keep her from moving. Give her a blanket to feel warm and comfortable. I have seizures my self - and after I have one, my body temperature drops very badly and I become extremely frigid not mention extremely scared. 
Glad I'm hearing she's recoving.
Hope she gets fully healed!!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks, Bun~Bun, though it's not any of those issues.

I think we may have turned a corner, and at this point I am _cautiously_ optimistic. Peanut has been eating and drinking on her own for nearly 48 hours. This is *huge*. 

I've been hand-feeding her for over a week, but given her recent progress, I opted not to last night and instead let her eat dinner with Rex.

This morning she dove into the breakfast plate right alongside him :bunnydance:

*BIG sigh of relief*

She's still taking her meds, and will go back to see Dr. G on Monday. Thank you for all your prayers and kind thoughts. It's been exhausting but I've been comforted because I know that when I log on I can find people who will understand what it's like to be firmly wrapped 'round the paw of a bunny.

:kiss:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 22, 2006)

I wish you good luck for Monday. I'll be thinking about you and Peanut.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 22, 2006)

That's great! Congrats, M.E. and Peanut!:bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll keep my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 22, 2006)

wow i'm so happy for you and for Peanut,that is just great news that she has been eating on her own,now that is a big improvement,aww i bet she will miss those little creature comforts like mummy hand feeding her,the things we do just to get them to eat,we are just very loyal bunny lovers,and i'm sure we can all agree on that one.

I have been watching this thread for any updates on Peanut,and when i seen the last update i thought "yes" Peanut is eating on her own,and that in itself is a big improvement for her,i will be hoping that everything goes well at the vets,we want more good news!



Now little miss Peanut,you just work ongetting better for your mummy and for your sweet little man Rex



cheryl


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh Peanut, I am so happy for you!

I am so glad that your mom is taking such good care of you!


----------



## JimD (Jun 23, 2006)

Continuing to send good thoughts and prayers !!

ray:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 26, 2006)

Ihad beenhoping that this would be the last update for awhile, but it seems today's vet visit was just another chapter in the saga.

 Dr. G doesn't think Peanut has made any clinical improvement. Which came as quite a blow considering she is visibly better than she was two weeks ago. She's eating and drinking on her own, her poops are finally up to size, and she's hoppingaround like a normal bunny, albeit leaning just slightly to the right.

 She did lose 1/4 pound, which coming off of a 5 pound rabbit is a fairly significant amount of weight. If it was due to her decrease in appetite, and subsequent hand feedings, then she should gain weight back before their next appointment. 

The rabbits are both goingto see Dr. G again in two weeks,Peanut for a re-check and the standard annual exam for both of them. Depending on how well she is doing, wemay verywellend up testing Peanutfor _Pasteurella_ and _E. cuniculi_. For what I hope are understandable financial reasons, this is not something I'd consider lightly.

 Aside from treating the ear infection, Dr. G doesn't feel that the antibiotics did anything for her overall condition. She'sadjusted to having the world off-kilter, but it's adaptation, not improvement. This was evident when he picked her up for a closer look at her face and mouth, and upon placing her back on the exam table she flopped over like a sack of potatoes, her carefully balanced world thrown completely out of whack.

 His diagnosis of facial palsy confirmed that there _is_ something different about the right side of her face. Her teeth and jaw are perfectly fine, no sign of misalignment, molar spurs, or abscesses, but I knew that something was "off". The palsy would also explain why the right side of her face has been a little crusty since she started eating on her own (and since mommy stopped wiping her face). She's dribbling slightly when she eats and drinks.

 I'm reeling, to say the least. This was not what I expected to hear at all. :sigh


----------



## Pipp (Jun 26, 2006)

Amini stroke maybe? In which case adjustment is the answer along witha slow,gradual recovery? 

Hope she's okay... 





:clover:ray::clover:





sas ray:and the family ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2006)

You know I'm sure that you have a great vet, however, I feel that he is looking at the Peanuts diagnosis which is what he is supposed to do. What makes me feel bad is that whatever has happened at home with you and Peanut was discounted. I feel that if Peanut's behaviour (eating ,pooping, hopping) has improved that that is significant. If your rabbit's behaviour has improved..only you know that. You learned to help her deal with her present disability and she responded. Hang in there.:hug1


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the emotional setback. I'm sure that with time Peanut will improve. She's lucky to have someone like you watching out for her.
:clover::clover:ray:ray::clover::clover:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope your vet can figure this out. Was she ever prescribed a med for E. cuniculi? Maybe she should be given something for it in case? Test results take a while to get back.

At the very least, she has definately improved. Whether it's from "clinical improvement" or just learning how to cope, it's still improvement and that's good.

Hugs and luck,

Angela and her human and furry pets
ink iris:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 26, 2006)

m.e. you've got so much on your plate right now but you're making a difference to so many lives! The news sounds distressing but Peanut sounds like she's coping just fine. You have helped her make a huge improvement. Hang in there :hug2.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 27, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Amini stroke maybe? In which case adjustment is the answer along witha slow,gradual recovery?


 
A stroke is a possibility, though not high on the list of likely suspects. Apparently the direction the eyes move when rabbits have nystagmus can give an indication of the type of problem. Up and down is neurological, side-to-side (what Peanut had) is vestibular. Very interesting, indeed. At the moment, the palsy doesn't seem to be affecting anything but her face.


*angieluv wrote: *


> You know I'm sure that you have a great vet, however, I feel that he is looking at the Peanuts diagnosis which is what he is supposed to do. What makes me feel bad is that whatever has happened at home with you and Peanut was discounted. I feel that if Peanut's behaviour (eating ,pooping, hopping) has improved that that is significant. If your rabbit's behaviour has improved..only you know that. You learned to help her deal with her present disability and she responded. Hang in there.:hug1


 
Thanks, Angie. I know she's doing better than she was last week. It's just disappointing to hear that while she may _look_ better she still isn't cured, and moreover the prognosis for her future is unclear because we're not 100% sure what's causing this. But you're right, she is doing her best to be a happy, healthy, normal-looking bunny, and I am so grateful for that.


*naturestee wrote: *


> I hope your vet can figure this out. Was she ever prescribed a med for E. cuniculi? Maybe she should be given something for it in case? Test results take a while to get back.


 
Because she so clearly had an ear infection she was treated for that alone. The combination of antibiotics and pain meds bothered her tummy, so it would not have been wise to put her on yet another medication. Having treated the immediate issue it's become clear that it may not have been the root problem after all.

The test costs nearly $200. I'm not sure how long the results will take. She has two weeks to recover from the meds and hand feedings, during which she will hopefully gain weight and continue to do well, and we'll start exploring other options for a diagnosis and treatment.

Thank you for your input and warm thoughts. I so appreciate them :hearts:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 29, 2006)

How is she today? I've been thinking about her.


----------



## JimD (Jun 29, 2006)

:yeahthat....inquiring minds want to know


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah, how is peanut doing?:wink:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 30, 2006)

Peanut continues to do well. She's heartily eating and drinking and stumbling around the cage. To the untrained eye, she looks like a normal bunny. To her mom, she looks a little unsteady, but overall very healthy. 

I'm still trying to figure out where to go from here. She's not getting worse; if she was, I'd be on the phone with the vet in a heartbeat. I'm not sure what Dr. G will suggest when we see him again, but given the fact that she's doing so well I think right now I prefer a "wait and see" approach. Intervention seems to upset Peanut more than her balance issues do.

And Rex is...Rex. Sweet, supportive, and sexy as ever I think he's getting grey fur around his nose. I tell Peanut she needs to stop worrying us so much, but you know she just loves the special attention.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd do the same thing that you're doing if it was one of mine.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 30, 2006)

glad to hear that!


----------



## tamsin (Jun 30, 2006)

Hiya,

I'm new to the forum so might not have the whole story but I've a couple of suggestions...

A probiotic might help as she's on antibiotics. Ab's tend to upset the gut and the probiotic helps the gut bacteria deal with them. It will help prevent tummy problems happening as a side effect of her other problems. 

E.C. tests are expensive but the treatment is cheap and easy to give so if your vet agree's then why not go ahead with it as a precaution? I'm in the UK so I'm not sure what the drug would be over there but here treatment is a months course of pancur - more commonly used for worming.

As quite a large proportion of rabbit's carry E.C. without ever showing clinical symptoms even a positive result doesn't necessarily mean that it wasn't an ear infection.

It's not unusual for rabbits to be left with a perminant tilt after an ear infection, I know a few and they cope very well with it. Eating, drinking and playing normally. Even those that do make a complete recovery can take a couple of months altogether.

A few porridge oats mixed with water are good to help a bunny put on weight.

Good luck with her, it sounds like she's lucky to have a very dedicated mum 

Tam


----------



## m.e. (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's Peanut giving everyone her palsy "sneer":







*tamsin* - thank you for the input, I really appreciate it. I'm trying to give her as much supportive care as possible, but Peanut is driving her own recovery. She is determined to be a normal, happy, energetic bunny. Besides, I told her, the Elvis impersonations will be a hit at parties :tongue


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2006)

You go Peanut!!!! Looks more like Lisa M:wink:arie..she's a little fighter


----------



## m.e. (Jul 10, 2006)

Hopefully, this will be the last major update for awhile.

The bunnies had their check-up with Dr. G this morning. He checked Peanut over, asked some questions, and said he doesn't think she needs anymore invasive treatments, just continue with the TTouch and let her be as normal a bunny as possible. He also said that he's been treating another rabbit with vestibular damage for 8 years! She's ten now and just as sassy as ever. It was encouraging to hear that. I'm really happy with how well Peanut is doing and confident that she will continue to do well.

However, with that comes the reality that Peanut may not ever be "better". I hesitate to say that, because she's vibrant and happy and I love her to pieces just the way she is. But, and this is a big 'but', she cannot do all the things she used to. Like jumping up onto the furniture, or binkying around the lawn. She gets very easily disoriented when she is picked up, and I have to hold her until she "finds" the floor again. Changes to her environment have to be minimal because she can't judge whether or not things are safe, and moving say, the litterbox, freaks her out.

Like I said, though, I love her. This is just a new season in our lives, and Peanut is adapting to it with her typical dignity and 'tude. 

Not to mention, she won't need to see the vet for another 4-6 months, and that makes her very, very happy.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 11, 2006)

Im glad that Peanut is getting better, shes a fighter


----------

